# Sanesloot's Journey to -BIG- Status



## Saney (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't usually eat 6 meals a day... I just eat when ever I can 

I do the same with lifting.. "I want more weight. I wanna beat'em!"

My goal is 20in arms like my Colombian Hero.. God knows when i'll reach that status or not..

i'm 5'4 (i'm short like Snookie)

165lbs (My sister weighs more than me)

And I have 15inch guns.

I don't like taking pictures of myself because i'm a weakling and i'm scared of what ppl might actually think


----------



## Saney (Jan 11, 2010)

Nice but short shoulder workout

Military Press 135 x 8 x 3, 140 x 7 

Face Pulls 65 x 12 x 4

Lateral Raises 25 x 10 x 3, 30 x 9

Front Raises (Bar) 35 x 8, 40 x8, 45 x 8



I was in a rush and couldn't have done as much as I would have liked. and also had an empty stomach which didn't help me any.

I wanna be a -BIG-


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice one!

How do you like facepulls? I've never tried them but they look good.


----------



## Saney (Jan 12, 2010)

Facepulls are nice.. They feel alot like an upper back workout mostly, but i guess it hits the rear delt some.

I'll either do them or bent over lateral Raises with a cable machine

(I have the Best Home Gym)


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 12, 2010)

How did you face feel afterwards? any DOMs?


----------



## Saney (Jan 13, 2010)

lol wtf are DOM's?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 13, 2010)

Delayed Onset Muscle Soreness - you know, when you're sore the next day


----------



## Saney (Jan 13, 2010)

Oh right... umm, fine i guess.. and my muscles never hurt... i don't workout

But i did do some back today! I kinda felt weak, like i had barely any drive for some reason 

Lat Pull Down: 170 x 8, 170 x 7, 170 x 5

Lat Pull Down Reverse Grip: 195 x 8, 195 x 7, 195 x 5

Lat Pull Down (45 second break): 125 x 10 x 4

Rows: 190 x 8 x 2, 195 x 8

Upper Back Rows: 140 x 8 x 2, 145 x 8

DeadLift: 160 x 12 x 2, 165 x 12

Bent Over Rows: 45 x 10, 50 x 10, 55 x 10 (back was in 'uber' pain from the Deadlifts and i could barely bend over)


Good workout! I'm happy. Screw all the not bigs!


----------



## Saney (Jan 15, 2010)

Just wanted to waste some time yesterday and do just a few exercises for my legs. Haven't worked them out often after my knee started bothering me.. For some reason my right knee has this very odd sensation when doing squats, so I haven't done them in a while either.

Leg Press: 10 x 305, 10 x 315, 10 x 340

Leg Extension: 8 x 145 x 3, 8 x 150

Leg Curl: 8 x 100, 8 x 105, 7 x 105, 6 x 107.5

Calf Extension: 12 x 340 x 4


Small, but decided to do it because I was bored.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jan 15, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> lol wtf are DOM's?



Obese Dems.  GICH!!!!


----------



## Saney (Jan 15, 2010)

Alright, i had lots of good food today. All rich in protein.... Took some NoXplode and Ephedrine for pre w/o

Bench Press: 215 x 8, 220 x 8, 225 x 8, 230 x 5, 235 x 4

Bench Press (30 second Breaks): 155 x 10 x 4

Skull Crusher: 90 x 8 x 2, 95 x 8

Tricep Extension: 105 x 8 x 2, 110 x 8

Tricep Extension (30 second Breaks): 80 x 10 x 3

DB Flys: 40 x 10 x 2, 45 x 10


Felt super good tonight. Had a great workout. Had a spotter with me (my smaller unjacked bro). And i kicked ass

Before my Mdrol cycle i was repping 195lbs on the bench, and tonight i repped 225 for 8 on my third set... and 225 for reps was my goal on this cycle and i believe i'm going to go past it.. i'm on my 3rd week of my cycle.. i'm running Mdrol at 30mgs ED for 5 weeks


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 15, 2010)

any fruit cups?


----------



## Saney (Jan 15, 2010)

LOL, didn't have any fruit today


----------



## Saney (Jan 19, 2010)

Had a good shoulder workout yesterday. I forgot to post so i'm doing it now. I'm off my cycle and i didn't use anything for Pre w/0

Military Press: 140 x 8 x 3, 145 x 8

Facepulls: 65 x 12 x 3, 70 x 12

Lateral Raises: 30 x 10 x 4

Front Raises: 40 x 10, 45 x 10, 50 x 10, 55 x 8

Upright Rows: 55 x 10, 60 x 10, 65 x 10


I need to lose weight!! And i'm working out later today. So i'll be posting again soon


----------



## Saney (Jan 19, 2010)

Went kinda light on the workout today.. had just woken up 20 mins prior to hitting The Best Home Gym 

6 sets of Lat Pull downs. Used lighter weight than normal, but still had a good workout on the lats.

Then did some rows and then upper back rows.. upped the weight some. Felt pretty good.

When i did my deadlifts i decided to lower the reps from 12 to 10 and add a few pounds of weight. I hurt myself and wanted to take it easy a while back. But i'm slowly getting back into it.

After the Deads i did like 8 sets of Curls with an EZ bar. started at 35lbs and increased the weight 5lbs per set all the way up to 80lbs. was doing 10 reps each set..


Good workout, but next time i'll hit it really hard.

sorry for the lack of details.  <3


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> prior to hitting The Best Home Gym



Word.


----------



## independent (Jan 19, 2010)

Im really digging this log. Im learning everything what not to do.

GYCH!


----------



## Saney (Jan 20, 2010)

lol... 



GICH


----------



## brk_nemesis (Jan 20, 2010)

You and silentbob better slow down,.... 

You just might reach BIG-status before Jake does,....


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 20, 2010)

brk_nemesis said:


> You and silentbob better slow down,....
> 
> You just might reach BIG-status before Jake does,....


 

yes . . .  this is true. It's gonna take me all year!


----------



## brk_nemesis (Jan 20, 2010)

j-pet said:


> yes . . .  this is true. It's gonna take me all year!


I think you might be overtraining yourself,...

a result of working out, and too much AP'in via online date sites.






GICH.


----------



## Saney (Jan 21, 2010)

He's right jake, too much LHJO or AP'ing can effectively hurt your Big status... it'll make you a small fry


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 21, 2010)

It works great on a cut, and neoVar stops me going catabolic


----------



## Saney (Jan 21, 2010)

lol


----------



## Saney (Jan 21, 2010)

Well a couple days ago i started to eat much cleaner and ultimately less food overall, but not too bad.

Leg Press: 8 x 340, 8 x 350, 8 x 365, 8 x 375

Leg extension: 10 x 135 x 3, 10 x 140

Leg Curl: 10 x 90 x 2, 10 x 95 x 2

Calf extension: 10 x 375 x 4

i drank too much before the workout and my stomach was bothering me.. Again since i have a bad right knee, i don't do squats


----------



## independent (Jan 21, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> Well a couple days ago i started to eat much cleaner and ultimately less food overall, but not too bad.
> 
> Leg Press: 8 x 340, 8 x 350, 8 x 365, 8 x 375
> 
> ...



A few beers before the gym does that to me also.


----------



## brk_nemesis (Jan 22, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> Well a couple days ago i started to eat much cleaner and ultimately less food overall, but not too bad.
> 
> Leg Press: 8 x 340, 8 x 350, 8 x 365, 8 x 375
> 
> ...


Whats up with the knee? I blew out both my knees from past heavy training,.... took time off, and did light weight shit for a long time to heal them back up.....

Need some heavy squats in there demmy


----------



## Saney (Jan 22, 2010)

My right knee feels like it's about to tear when I do a squat anymore. And when u don't have health or medical insurance, u start to lose some motivation.

So yea, my workouts suck


----------



## brk_nemesis (Jan 22, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> And when u don't have health or medical insurance, u start to lose some motivation.
> 
> So yea, my workouts suck


Been there, it sux. shit,... thats all ya needed to say.....


----------



## Saney (Jan 22, 2010)

lol, kiss my ass

But if this continues, i'll have to pimp slap you with my newly grown tits. mhm


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 22, 2010)

so you gonna post up your titties sane? since you won the most popular DRSE, I think you should


----------



## Saney (Jan 22, 2010)

lol, i might have to.. I did just send GJ a picture of them to his Personal Email in heaven.. After getting his opinion, will i post, if at all.


----------



## Saney (Jan 23, 2010)

ehh, i'll just find girls that like sucking on tits 

but i had a good workout today.. first time working out with my Pre w/o iSatori's Morph!! only took three pills. next time i'll try four for and extra powerful placebo effect

Flat Press: 225 x 8, 230 x8, 235 x 6, 240 x 5!

Incline Press: 145 x 8, 150 x 8, 155 x8, 160 x 8

Decline Press: 160 x 8, 165 x 8, 170 x 8, 175 x 8

More Flat Press: 175 x 12, x 8, x 8, x 7

Tricep Extension: 85 x 8, 90 x 8, 95 x 8, 100 x 8

(soo worn out by now) Flys DB: 45 x 10 (only did one set... bleh)


Had a good workout though. I was very excited about my bench press finally moving up to real numbers.

My diet is going well also.. not down much weight, but it will happen soon 

Gyno!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 23, 2010)

isatori morph

*iSatori Morph GXR-3, 180 tabs-Helps Increase Muscle Mass* 

*iSatori Morph GXR-3* is a revolutionary muscle builder and is unlike any other supplement. It takes micro-nutrient timing to an entirely new, never-before-imagined level by using a precise chemical matrixmade from only the purest, strongest ingredients known to science. It will drag all of the water, plasma, and nutrients floating aimlessly in your interstitial fluid and draw them into your blood... furiously expanding your veins until you look like firehoses are buried just beneath the surface of your skin, wrapping around your arms, chest, and legs.
Seeking out the newly damaged muscle cells, Morph GXR-3 will ignite protein synthesis at an unprecedented speed. Sending your body into anabolic overdrive. Here, it will repair, build stronger, and be the source of instant recovery. Working relentlessly to regenerate muscle cells faster and faster with every workouttriggering rapid increases in new muscle mass... the kind of pumped, vascular, rock-hard muscle that slams you into muscle-bound mayhem.

*Benefits:*


Explosive Strength Surges
Skin-Splitting Pumps & Road-Map Vascularity
Rapid Increases in Muscle Mass
*MORPH* is a true "chemical matrix." Check out the supplement facts. It's likely you've never seen the names of the chemical compounds used in MORPH. That's why we listed their "basic" names, too. But don't be fooled, these are not the same ingredients you might find listed on other so-called "hi-tech" products. No way, man. MORPH contains pure, unadulterated chemical elements. Only the strongest and purest forms made the cut ... and were used to engineer MORPH!
*FAQ:

How soon does MORPH produce results?*
Look. If you already have too much muscle, then you probably don't need MORPH. But, if you want to know what it's like to finally build slabs of pumped, vascular, rock-hard muscle... then I suggest you give MORPH a try.

*How does MORPH work?*
Make no mistake, MORPH is unlike any supplement you've ever seen. At least 10 years ahead of its time. MORPH utilizes the first ever 3-stage micro-nutrient precise delivery systemcalled GXR-3. This bleeding-edge technology is ultra sophisticated, superior in every way to anything else out there... and truth be known, when you experience it... you'd better tighten your lifting belt, because it's one heck of a ride.

Once consumed, MORPH immediately goes to work... and discharges three precision releases at precisely 30, 60, and 120 minutes. Dissolution and disintegration tested over and over again for consistency and pin-point accuracy. You willwithout a doubt"feel" their release into your muscular system. It starts with explosive strength surges. Next comes skin-splitting pumps and roadmap vascularity. Finally, instant recovery and muscle cell regeneration.

Bottom line: MORPH triggers rapid increases in new muscle mass. No other product in the world contains such a sophisticated delivery technology, combined with the potency of a one-of-a-kind "chemical matrix" used to engineer MORPH. Oh yeah, brother, I'm certain... it's unlike anything you've ever experienced!

*How do I take MORPH for optimal results?*
Easy. There's no need to load or cycle MORPH. Just slam down 6 GXR-3 tablets, with a full glass of water, about 30 minutes before your workout (that includes weight-training or cardio exercise). On non-training days, take 3 tablets before your morning and afternoon meals, for a total of 6 tablets daily.

Now, if you're looking to pack on some serious muscle, even faster, then I'd suggest you take 9 tablets 30 minutes before a workout and every day thereafter. (That'll do the trick. You'll soon be packing on so much muscle your friends will think you're "on" something!)

*Can I stack MORPH with any other supplements?*
Absolutely! In fact, listen to this: the MORPH delivery technology, GXR-3, has been engineered to amplify the magnitudeand resultsof any other product you take with it. Pretty crazy stuff ... but cool, huh!?

Pre-workout supplements used before your workout, like H-Blocker, will be magnified. Creatine supplements, or whey protein, normally used after your workout, will also be magnified... all because of MORPH's superior delivery technology. That's what makes MORPH so unlike anything ever developed before... it's actually making your other supplements more beneficial!

*What is that tingling sensation I feel after taking MORPH?*
Don't be alarmed! We wouldn't hurt you. About half the guys who take MORPH will experience this sensation. It's coming from the Carnostim-X, as it synthesizes in your body. Technically, it's called parathesia. It usually starts during the beginning of your workout and lasts about 10 to 20 minutes before it subsides. Don't worry. It's a totally harmless effect. But, I've gotta admit... it feels kind of cool. And beware, you can actually become quite addicted to the way it feels. (It's almost euphoric!) 
*Ingredient Details:*
*Pre-Workout - Precise Micro-Nutrient Delivery: *
Carnostim-X(Instant Type IIx Muscle Fiber Activator) 613.26mg 
Beta Alanine(as 2-Hydroxy-3-Aminopropanoic Acid) 
L-Histidine(as (2S)-2-Amino-3-(3H-Imidazol-4-Yl)propanoic Acid) 
Aspartic Acid(as 2-Aminobutanedioic Acid) 
Niacin(as Pyridine-3-Carboxylic Acid) 

*Intra-Workout - Precise Micro-Nutrient Delivery: *
Hydro-PUMP(Continuous Plasma And Blood Expander) 1,300mg 
Glycerol Monostearate(as Octadecanoic Acid, Monoester With 1,2,3-Propane-Triol) 
L-Arginine-L-Malate(as (2S)-2-Amino-5-(Diaminomethyl Ideneamino) Pentanoic Acid; 2-Hydroxybutanedioic Acid) 
Post-Workout - Precise Micro-Nutrient Delivery: 
Prosyntha-Rx(Fast-Acting Muscle Cell Regenerator) 1,250mg 
Di-Creatine Malate(as 2-(Carbamimidoyl-Methyl-Amino) Acetic Acid; 2-Hydroxybutanedioic Acid) 
L-Citrulline(as (S)-2-Amino-5- Ureidopentanoic Acid) 

*Other Ingredients *
Microcrystalline Cellulose, Croscarmellose Sodium, Aerosil, Sipernet, Di-Calcium Phosphate, Magnesium Stearate, Cellulose, FD&C Blue #2, FD&C Red #40, FD&C Yellow #6, Ethyl/Methyl Cellulose, Triacetin

*ExpertAdvice:*
Hyperplasmic Muscle Builder
*SuggestedUse:*
As a dietary supplement, take 6 tablets with a full glass of water approximately 30 minutes before workouts (weight-training or cardiovascular exercise).
*Cautions:*
Keep out of reach of children. Check with your doctor before using this product if you are using medication or have any medical conditions. Do not use if you are pregnant or lactating. These statements have not been approved by the Food and Drug Administration (FDA). This product is not intended to cure, treat, diagnose or prevent any disease


----------



## Saney (Jan 23, 2010)

lol, yea.. best stuff in the world

Morph >  Neovar


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 23, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Pffft GTFO!


 
would have to be the gayest writeup ever


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 23, 2010)

> *Cautions:*
> Keep out of reach of chubby children. Check with your doctor before using this product if you are using medication or have any medical conditions. Do not use if you are pregnant or lactating. These statements have not been approved by the Food and Drug Administration (FDA). This product is not intended to cure, treat, diagnose or prevent any retarded behaviour


 
I hope this warning has been read


----------



## Saney (Jan 23, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Im fucking sold! This shit sounds better than anadrol.



for real yo, that's why I be rockin da Morph son

Morph > Anadrol


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 23, 2010)

I hear Sipernet and Triacetin are pretty potent


----------



## Saney (Jan 27, 2010)

I had hurt myself recently by sleeping on my right side Monday morning and got a huge pain in my shoulder.. felt like my bones were bruised or something. So because of that, I haven't SFW in a few days. but today was my come back!

Shoulder Press: 145 x 8, 145 x 7, 150 x 6 (didn't do well because i still had pain)

Facepulls: 70 x 12 x 4

Lateral Raises 30 x 10 x 4

Front Bar Raises: 50 x 10 x 4

Upright Rows: 55 x 12, 60 x 12, 65 x 12 x 2

Shoulder Press: 65 x 10, 70 x 10, 75 x 10, 80 x 10


I wanted to do some more Shoulder Presses after the workout to work them better since i didn't do so well early on. I think i'll continue doing it this way for a while until i think of something else.

Weighed in at 242lbs.  I'm cutting down my calorie intake by a good amount, but making sure i take plenty of shakes so i keep getting enough protein in the system.

I am scared that my shoulder won't feel better by this Saturday when I do Chest.. it hurt to press 135lbs today


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 27, 2010)

I hear Sipernet and Triacetin are pretty potent


----------



## Saney (Jan 28, 2010)

I try to train at least 4 days a week. 

I'm normally a back sleeper. Never on my side or belly..

and my goal weight is 220lbs


----------



## brk_nemesis (Jan 28, 2010)

if you sleep on da belly you will shoot up to 260...


----------



## Vance (Jan 28, 2010)

I'd up the weight and drop the reps some dude.  

You want to be building muscle yeah?

If you're doing compound exercises do 5 sets, if you're doing isolation exercises do 3 sets but focus on doing more than one type of exercise to hit the target muscle from different angles - especially with upper body work and especially with biceps.

Keep on loggin' tho champ!

GICH.


----------



## Saney (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm not struggling with anything. My shoulder was hurting and it made it difficult. 

I've been eating super clean. I'm also trying to cut calories but i'll never pass up meats or vegetables.

I was told by many ppl to stay away from T3. And I was going to buy a couple orders of Letro and run that and i'm sure that'll help lower my weight some. I think.................

I can't sleep on my belly for shit. I had a beautiful breakfast this morning though. Broccoli, Chicken, Blueberry flakes (cereal) and milk. And i'm on my way to suck down some ON's Double Chocolate Shake mixed with Water 

Does it get much better than that?


----------



## Vance (Jan 28, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> I'm not struggling with anything. My shoulder was hurting and it made it difficult.
> 
> I've been eating super clean. I'm also trying to cut calories but i'll never pass up meats or vegetables.
> 
> ...


 
Add a sprinkle of neovar and you'd be squared.


----------



## Saney (Jan 29, 2010)

I should have posted this yesterday, but I wasn't in such a good mood for other reasons. Anyhow, I decided to cut down on some exercises but raise the number of sets I do in them.

Lat Pull Down: 140 x 8, 145 x 8, 150 x 8, 155 x 8

Upper Back Rows: 150 x 8 x 2, 155 x 8, 160 x 8

Dead Lifts: 150 x 8, 175 x 8, 180 x 8, 185 x 8

Curl (bar): 65 x 10, 70 x 10, 75 x 10, 80 x 10, 85 x 10, 90 x 8, 95 x 4


I'll be sure to start higher next time when i do curls, so i can maybe get a full set of 95lbs. 

Maybe someone can suggest something for my next Back and Bi's routine


----------



## Best Friend Tim (Jan 29, 2010)

all over this thread!


----------



## Best Friend Tim (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## Saney (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## brk_nemesis (Jan 29, 2010)

well... considering i pulled up this thread at a campus lab thinking it would be fine, and not in "anything goes forum"......

Looks like now I surely wont be coming on the forum anymore on university computers thanks to that pic.....


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 29, 2010)

. . Best Friend Tim . . . bwahahaha! Reminds me of Richard Gears 



btw, here is a notBig pic from early 2008 sane . . . masterbate away if you so wish


----------



## Saney (Jan 30, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> . . Best Friend Tim . . . bwahahaha! Reminds me of Richard Gears
> 
> 
> 
> btw, here is a notBig pic from early 2008 sane . . . masterbate away if you so wish



You only have pics from two years ago? Hopefully you still aren't a Not Big today as you were then........


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 30, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> You only have pics from two years ago? Hopefully you still aren't a Not Big today as you were then........


 






July 2009 - 228lb, I believe is Big?


----------



## Saney (Jan 30, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> July 2009 - 228lb, I believe is Big?



ehh, you're tall. Not big Status. But i can see it in the near future.. Keep up the good work


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 30, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> ehh, you're tall. Not big Status. But i can see it in the near future.. Keep up the good work


 
dbol


----------



## pitman (Jan 30, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> dbol


great work bro... wow capt does have nice words to say under the sea.lol


----------



## Saney (Jan 30, 2010)

Yea, Dbol will do you justice Captain

I just came from my workout. Bro was here to spot me this time and i did alright. I only got 245lbs up 4 times, but i did an extra set and hit 250lbs 4 times also.. so i was happy about that at least 

Flat press: 230 x 8, 235 x 7, 240 x 6, 245 x 4, 250 x 4

Incline Press: 160 x 8, 165 x 8, 170 x 8, 175 x 8

Decline Press: 175 x 8, 180 x 8, 185x 8, 190 x 8

Tricep Extension: 100 x 8, 105 x 8, 110 x8, 110 x 8

Close Flat Press: 145 x 12 x 4 



I'm kinda happy and surprised that i bench pressed 250lbs four times tonight. My goal is to hit 315 sometime before i die so i can reach Big Status before i die


----------



## Saney (Jan 31, 2010)

Well, I just changed it to the Flat, Incline, Decline. for a while i cut the Incline/Decline out. It was just lots of flat presses for a while. But yea i hear ya, i wanna do more Iso Pec work.

I think I'll hit 315 sometime within a year from now maybe.

I'm just doing what you told me to do, increase the weight 5lbs every set and if I can hit two sets of 8 of one weight, then its too light.. You think I should slow down? Before you were making fun of me because i couldn't bench press my own body weight lol

Next time i'll do some Cable Cross Overs. Would that make us both happier?


----------



## Saney (Jan 31, 2010)

LOL

I already get erectile dysfuction :-(

just wait until I run the Letro.. I won't even wake up with a hard-on anymore

she's already cheated on me 3 times.... 

I'm not totally sure how I should dose this shit.. But it should be arriving soon. Wish me luck!



P.S. She masterbates to her Pauly D poster because I don't fuck her lol.... Any takers?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 31, 2010)

the Capt has already fed her fishsticks


----------



## Curt James (Jan 31, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> Yea, Dbol will do you justice Captain
> 
> I just came from my workout. Bro was here to spot me this time and i did alright. I only got 245lbs up 4 times, but i did an extra set and hit 250lbs 4 times also.. so i was happy about that at least
> 
> ...



Solid work!


----------



## Saney (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks Curt! I couldn't do it without the endless support i've been getting since i'm joined IM!!

SOOO, I got bored and since I have a Sand-Weighted Home gym, I thought I'd go down there and bust out some Biceps for old time sake.

EZ Curl: 85 x 8, 90 x 8, 95 x 8, 100 x 8 (gave myself more of a rest for the last set)

DB Curl: 40 x 8 x 3

EZ Reverse Curl: 65 x 8, 70 x 8, 75 x 7

EZ Curl: 65 x 12 x 4



13 Sets for Biceps Is ok I guess. We'll have to wait for word from Geared "Almighty Jesus" JayV to see if 13 sets is good enough.. I had a good brekky this morning. Got up, cooked some Eggs, Sausage, bacon, made Coffee, got a Foot Job.. all while I watched Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure's 1 & 2

I don't wanna lose my 18inch arms!!


----------



## Saney (Feb 2, 2010)

I had a good workout today. I added an exercise to the routine this time..

Shoulder press: 150 x 8 x 2, 155 x 7, 160 x 2

shoulder press: 80 x 12 x 2, 85 x 12

facepulls: 70 x 12 x 3

bent lateral raises: 15lbs x 12 x 3

lateral raises: 30 x 10 x 2, 35 x 8 x 2

front raises bar: 50 x 8, 55 x 8 x 2

Upright Rows: 65 x 10, 70 x 10 x 2


Had a good workout. Shoulders felt great and pumped! Prolly because of the iSatori Morph I took pre workout


----------



## Best Friend Tim (Feb 3, 2010)

Those numbers are terrible.


----------



## Saney (Feb 3, 2010)

Best Friend Tim said:


> Those numbers are terrible.



If only I were to be as Jacked as you are Mystery man


----------



## Saney (Feb 4, 2010)

Had a good brekky this morning. 3 eggs, 5 links of Sausage, and a bowl of rice. Yum! With a cup of Jo of course (sugar free creamer)

Had great sleep. No chupie this morning so I had plenty of Semen in the sack for the workout. and took 5 pills of the iSatori Morph.. shit seems like a complete Placebo, oh well.


Lat Pull Down: 145 x 10 x 3, 150 x 9

Rows: 150 x 12, 155 x 12, 160 x 12

Upper Back Row: 160 x 10, 165 x 10, 170 x 10

Mower Pull DB: 35 x 10, 40 x 10, 45 x 10 (shit was way too light)

French Rows: 70 x 10, 85 x 10, 105 x 10 (was too light again)

Dead Lift: 185 x 8, 190 x 8, 192.5 x 8, 195 x 8


Only reason i did one set of Dead lifts at 192.5lbs is because i only added one 2.5lb plate to the left side and forgot the right.. heh... Will be very appreciate when it comes time for LHJO


----------



## Saney (Feb 4, 2010)

This is also Day 4 of my Letro cycle of 2.5mg ED

so far I haven't noticed anything. I know it's a little early, but hopefully this shit kicks in soon


----------



## Saney (Feb 5, 2010)

my amazing girlfriend (agf) made me 4 eggs, 4 pieces of bacon, and two waffles for breakfast, and some Coffee. Then I went home, and an hour later had my Egg Nog Flavored Protein shake (made with water for less Calories) and took my Ephedrine, iMorph, and Caffeine pill 200mg

Flat Press: 235 x 8, 240 x 6, 235 x 6, 235 x 6, 235 x 4

Incline Press: 175 x 8 x 2, 180 x 8

Decline Press: 190 x 8 x 2, 195 x 8

Tricep Extension: 110 x 8 x 2, 115 x 7

Cable Cross Over: 40 x 10, 50 x 10, 55 x 10, 60 x 10, 65 x 10


I had no spotter today so i didn't go heavy with the training, plus Jesus told me I should take it easy on the Bench press or i'll damage my CNS and won't be able to get my dick up anymore.. 

Other than that, it was a nice workout! And now i'm eating Chiner Food! I always think of Roids when I eat it <3


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 5, 2010)

how's that iMorph treating you Sane? Feeling more jackedness?


----------



## Saney (Feb 5, 2010)

The iMorph is a fucking pos

like the worlds greatest placebo


----------



## Vance (Feb 6, 2010)

I'd up the weight and cut down the reps on a lot of your exercises buddy.  You want to be in the 6-8 rep range not the 8-12 rep range.  Plus spot-free lifting is good, especially lifting heavy.  The near-death experience of nearly dropping 300lbs on your face can bring on the adrenaline-rush-retard-strength and help you smash a little more iron... Or die trying.


----------



## Vance (Feb 6, 2010)

I'd recommend heating the sand until it becomes glass... Except that would melt the plastic housings on the girly weights.

A small price to pay for manliness.

I believe if you buy this book, you'll find no reference to sand filled weights in it;


----------



## Vance (Feb 6, 2010)

I must spread some reputation around before giving it to Geared Jesus again.


----------



## Saney (Feb 6, 2010)

Ha ha very funny guys


----------



## Saney (Feb 9, 2010)

50+ grams of Protein this morning, about 40 carbs.. and close to 600 calories (exactly 2 hours prior to workout), 4 Morph Pills 30mins prior

EZ Curl: 90 x 8 x 2, 95 x 8

DB Curl: 40 x 8 x 3

Cable Curls: 45 x 10 x 3

EZ Reverse Curl: 70 x 10 x 2, 70 x 9

EZ Curl: 50 x 15 x 3


Measured my arms and my left is a 1/2 inch bigger than the right... this sucks... everyone asks me if i'm Left Handed like my gay lover Roids...


----------



## Saney (Feb 10, 2010)

Once again, I had a good breakky, maybe close to 60g of Protein this time. 

DB Shoulder Press 40 x 12 x 2, 45 x 12

Facepulls 70 x 12 x 3

Cable Bent Lateral Raise 15lbs x 12 x 2, 17.5lbs x 9

Lateral Raises 30 x 10 x 3

Cable Lateral Raises 17.5 x 10 x 2, 20 x 10 

Front Raises 25 x 8 x 3

Upright Rows 70 x 10 x 2, 75 x 10


I read an article in the latest Ironmagazine that said Heavy Shoulder Presses are bad for you and that you can substitute them out for more Lateral Raises.. and thats what i did


----------



## Saney (Feb 11, 2010)

heh

I slept 12 hours last night.. 7pm to 7am.. wonderful recovery there.. Today is my off day because it's what Jesus Prescribed for me.. 2 days on, 1 day off. 

I've been wanting to watch my calorie intake, but I have such a hard time saying no to Rich Protein meals and Vegetables.

Inbetween meals i've been taking 30grams of whey so I can stay pumped with the Goods!!! 

What's a necessary PCT for Hdrol? I wouldn't Need a SERM would I?


----------



## Vance (Feb 11, 2010)

Didn't you just run an M-drol cycle?


----------



## Saney (Feb 11, 2010)

I ran Mdrol for three weeks ending it in Mid January.


----------



## Vance (Feb 11, 2010)

And have the tittehs to prove it.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 11, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> I ran Mdrol for three weeks ending it in Mid January.


 
cycle length plus pct = time off cycle

 . . but FFS sane, sort out your fucking tits 1st  . . you're gonna make a mess of yourself


----------



## Saney (Feb 12, 2010)

I reckon I should handle it

I know this Letro is finally kicking in... I can't keep my dick hard and I don't get blue balls anymore with almost zero interest in sex... I guess maybe it's not Bunk shit after all

but my tits are the same.. No improvement


----------



## Saney (Feb 12, 2010)

This log will not be continued until ppl start believing that I actually workout. Until then......


CLOSED


----------



## Vance (Feb 12, 2010)

All joking aside; 

Just don't rush another cycle Sane.  Give your body some time to recover rather than smashing it with hormonals 24/7.

You can seriously ruin your shit if you don't.


----------



## Saney (Feb 12, 2010)

Yea, using PH's 24/7 when you dont workout is worse...


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 12, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> This log will not be continued until ppl start believing that I actually workout. Until then......
> 
> 
> CLOSED



You work out? Who woulda thunk it?


----------



## Saney (Feb 14, 2010)

Log is down.. I know everyone loves laughing at how shitty my numbers are or how many sets i do per routine or sum10 gay..

I'm just concentrating on losing fatty weight so my muscles will start showing.. Then maybe when i gain some respect the Log will reopen..

I did do chest yesterday, I couldn't even do 1 rep of 275.. i'm gonna shoot myself in the head like my brother in law did a few months ago


----------



## pitman (Feb 14, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> This log will not be continued until ppl start believing that I actually workout. Until then......
> 
> 
> CLOSED


 THANK YOU, THANK YOU VERY MUCH..last one out turn off lights please..


----------



## urbanski (Feb 14, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> I reckon I should handle it
> 
> I know this Letro is finally kicking in... I can't keep my dick hard and I don't get blue balls anymore with almost zero interest in sex... I guess maybe it's not Bunk shit after all
> 
> but my tits are the same.. No improvement



hey all this talk about mantitties is getting jesus all worked up.
you all need to watch your asses.

hey jesus, want to see a vid of me doing GMs? i hear you need more fap material. your mom told me the pics she gave you are old.


----------



## Saney (Feb 15, 2010)

LMFAO @ Jesus


----------



## pitman (Feb 15, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Wait....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ok hes back.....


----------



## urbanski (Feb 15, 2010)

pitman said:


> ok hes back.....




yeah geared faggot is back. funny he has time to post anywhere else since all he does is PM me all day. 

hay sloot, who cares if you're not as big as gearedboy, at least your cock works.


----------



## Saney (Feb 15, 2010)

Actually, my cock hasn't been working so well lately... keeps going limp on me and never gets fully hard anymore..


----------



## Saney (Apr 20, 2010)

Ok god damnit! Me and BFT are getting Serious!!! We are Pumpin up and getting are summer Bods ready for the women and fat chicks

We worked the Upper Back and Biceps today.. BFT loves this combo and it's just a common routine.

Wide Grip Lat Pull Down 3x10 Me 140, BFT 115

Close Grip Pull Down 3x10 - Me 140, BFT 125

DB Mower Pulls 3x10 Me 65, BFT 50

Lat Pushdown 3x10 Me 80, BFT 60

DB Curls 3x10 Me 40, BFT 35

EZ 21'sx3 Me 45, BFT 35


Don't fucking Hate! I'm weak because i'm eating like BFT !


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 20, 2010)

You and BFT should swap diets

GICH!


----------



## Saney (Apr 21, 2010)

I Knew posting in this old bum shitty thread was a bad idea... everybody makes fun of me


----------



## Saney (Apr 22, 2010)

Me and BFT had a nice workout yesterday, nothing hard for me. I like working out like a girl sometimes just to take it easy, but for BFT, it was challenging!

We started off with some Deadlifts, i'm doing 3x10, BFT is doing 3x8. Then some Bent over Rows, then moved onto some cable rows. Work that lower back!

After those we did a little Leg exercises, some Leg Presses, Extensions, and Curls. It's funny when BFT is doing the Leg Presses because he is always holding up his shorts from sliding down his leg because he's "Insecure" about the size... poor BFT.

I should have posted this up yesterday when we worked out, but forgot. 

I did just get done a nice long Slow Jog/Walk. I'm not sure of the entire distance, and I forgot to keep track of time, but it felt good and I want to at least do that ED that i don't lift just so i can keep active. 

I just noticed that the Syntha-6 has 6g's of Fat per serving.... How gross


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 22, 2010)

Syntha-6 is probably ok for a skinny runt like BFT, but an estrogen-whore like yourself is better off with isolate/casein Susan


----------



## Saney (Apr 22, 2010)

captricharund said:


> syntha-6 is probably ok for a skinny runt like bft, but an estrogen-whore like yourself is better off with isolate/casein susan



gych!


----------



## Saney (Apr 23, 2010)

I didn't workout today or go for a jog/walk... However my dad had me outside digging stumps out of the ground for about 3 hours today.. I had my shirt off so I could keep the women away and work on my Tan. I'm pretty F'in sore from the sun, but i'll be sexy in a few days! Then i'll shave and take pics of my totally hawt bod and give ya'll some fresh LHJO material


----------



## Saney (May 15, 2010)

The Diet is going well! and this is me standing at 237lbs!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 15, 2010)

lol @ sig ;-)

 . .  it could be that josh is still fatter than you Saney


----------



## Saney (May 16, 2010)

Probably


----------



## Saney (May 16, 2010)

and what would you rather see?


----------



## Saney (May 17, 2010)




----------



## Saney (May 23, 2010)

Uber Jacked.. Waist is shrinking and Lats are popping out more.. Still blubbed. I'll add T3 to my next Oral cycle for ultimate Jerked'ness


----------



## theCaptn' (May 23, 2010)

lol saney's scared of the pin


----------



## Saney (May 24, 2010)

more like, Saney's too broke for the pinn... trust me, i'm not scared of needles cough* cough*


----------



## Saney (Jun 1, 2010)

Fat'ness/Lean'ness update.

230lbs! Should I take a picture? If so, what pose?


----------



## bigdavetom (Jun 1, 2010)

why sand weights and not steel


----------



## Saney (Jun 1, 2010)

Sand Weights provide a higher Anabolic effect... Duh


----------



## Saney (Jun 7, 2010)

Well just yesterday I weighed 225lbs.. Diet has been going great..

However, I had bought that scale 2 1/2 years ago and the batteries started going dead.. I replaced the batteries and POOF! fucking scale said I weighed 241lbs again LOL FUCK ME!


----------



## Saney (Jul 27, 2010)

Alright.. For some reason I'm gaining insane amounts of weight and i'm barely eating anything.. maybe i'm not shitting or its my swollen asshole (intra-anal Injection). but i'm standing pretty at 230 now.. blah

First Injection of 500mgs Test E was friday. Today i'm starting my Tbol at 30mgs ED. I need to seriously SFW!!!!!!!!!!

And for planning, umm, maybe I'll be the Richard Gears wanna be and never come off the Juice


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## Saney (Jul 27, 2010)

As for my diet today, I had a bowl of Cheerios with 1/2 a cup of Skin milk.. For lunch I ate 1 can of Tuna (very small) and for dinner i plan on a beautiful protein shake made with water.. That is major Protein intake there!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 27, 2010)

wtf? Are you dieting or bulking?


----------



## Saney (Jul 27, 2010)

i dont fucking know.. i know if that diet were tru i'd be starving


----------



## Saney (Jul 28, 2010)

Apparently.. I wonder what will happen if i eat like that and do Gears? hmmm


----------



## Saney (Jul 28, 2010)

Ok people. These are the Pre-Cycle Pics. when the time is right, i will create updated pics. these pics were taken at 228lbs.


----------



## Saney (Jul 30, 2010)

Just pinned my Gears.. All 2ml's of it in my Thigh.. Hopefully i didn't kill myself. Didn't have any Alcohol so i let the dog lick the injection spot.

GEARS!


----------



## Saney (Jul 31, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (Jul 31, 2010)

Pinned last night, now time for my Bowl of Cheerios with 1/2 cup of Skin Milk


----------



## Saney (Jul 31, 2010)

Upped the Tbol to 40mg Every day.. 

Still can't wait for the Tren E to come in so I can get a lil more shredded


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 4, 2010)

upped the tbol from what, zero??


----------



## Saney (Aug 4, 2010)

LOL

from 30 to 40..

Will be adding in the Tren this week.. time to get jerked. Jesus has spoken, he said, Uber Jerked'ness and Lean'ness will follow


----------



## Saney (Aug 5, 2010)

Beasted on some Steak'age with a peanut butter sammy... I'm SOOO BAD!


----------



## Saney (Aug 5, 2010)

gonna bump the cycle up to 200mgs of Tren E on this next Injection... Then i'll be a sexy beast like Mr. Roids


----------



## Saney (Aug 6, 2010)

Just ate the healthiest things in the WORLD!!!

A toasted Peanut butter Sammy!!!!

For PreW/O purposes.. need some fuel for my SFW session.. Chest needs more size!


----------



## Saney (Aug 7, 2010)

yea that makes sense.. I need more TREN! 200mgs isn't enough!


----------



## Tesla (Aug 18, 2010)

WTF?...My Neph has a journal?


----------



## Saney (Aug 18, 2010)

lol I've been had a Journal damnit!

So I pinned yesterday and my Tren is up to 225mgs!!!! Time to get Jerked!

Every day i check myself out i'm looking thinner and thinner.. Eventually i'll get a 6-pack and be Jerked like my Uncle Al


----------



## Saney (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## Saney (Aug 19, 2010)

For real.. Does that shit work?


----------



## Tesla (Aug 19, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> For real.. Does that shit work?


 
I already get enough sun, but that's the exact shit I use on my dome and face.......Non-greasy and dries almost immediately.......Works real good!!!

BTW....Ur looking way more jerked and skinnier than Josh.......keep up the good work, Neph......


----------



## Saney (Aug 20, 2010)

Upped the Tbol to 60mgs today!!! Gotta get Jerked like Dick Gears

Did 5 sets of Bench press today.. lil bro wanted to do more.. Felt good!

did 120lb Tricep Extensions also, that was nice


----------



## chucky1 (Aug 21, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


>



dude thats your home gym you must be rolling, i tryed to read this hole thread but ist f-ing long ha ha ill get back to it latter... nice work bro Get that 315lbs or r you there yet?


----------



## Saney (Aug 21, 2010)

Still truckin Sir


----------



## Flathead (Aug 21, 2010)

looking good bro!


----------



## Saney (Aug 21, 2010)

aww <3


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 23, 2010)

lookin' good . . for a hairy goatfucker . .  josh must be frothing at the mouth in an unjerked fit of rage


----------



## mooch2321 (Aug 24, 2010)

saney has a journal???? is this a workout log or a cry myself to sleep kinda thing?


----------



## Saney (Aug 24, 2010)

It's a shitty update the world on my current actividad's

Tren has to be close to 270mgs on this last shot.. i think my test is about 550 on the last shot.. not sure.. i did a 2.2ml injection.. did it really fast, didn't hurt.. feels good.. I wanna try Heroin


----------



## Saney (Aug 24, 2010)

Idk. I just wanna shoot something in me that'll get me all fucked up.. or should i just stick to some blow?


----------



## Saney (Aug 24, 2010)

Werd... I think before I get a Happy ending from our Tgirls that we should totally take some drugs for the enhanced version


----------



## Saney (Aug 24, 2010)

And before that, we should hit up that liqour store josh went to and cop some 10$ vodka


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 24, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I wanna try Heroin


 

Immune To Heroin


gich!


----------



## Saney (Aug 24, 2010)

lol Werd!


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 24, 2010)

meth + tren during daytime

heroin + cialias in the evening


 . .oh, and .. . GICH!


----------



## jmorrison (Aug 24, 2010)

Leaning up good Saney.  You hairy fuck!  Keep it up bro, great results!


----------



## Saney (Aug 24, 2010)

Thank you sir..

All thanks to Richard


----------



## chucky1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> And before that, we should hit up that liqour store josh went to and cop some 10$ vodka


 dont mix heroin and alcohol not a good high and it could kill you dont do it or you will luv it and by by bbing ing drop down to 120lbs lol x heroin-vet


----------



## Saney (Aug 25, 2010)

^ lol wtf


----------



## chucky1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> ^ lol wtf



just kidding


----------



## Saney (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 29, 2010)

aww . . cute pair of knickers!


----------



## Saney (Aug 29, 2010)

kitty kat bought them for me


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 29, 2010)

aw . . you missing that kitty kat?


----------



## Saney (Aug 30, 2010)

Negative.. Not one bit bro.. the hoes i've been getting blow her away 10 fold


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 7, 2010)

your fb avi is a fkg masterpiece~! rofl!!! maybe you should photoshop your chips-eating pic into it!


----------



## Saney (Sep 7, 2010)

Ha!

Started my Super-DMZ today at 20mgs.. I plan on just abusing it at 20mg ED until its finished.. i'll be done my cycle around then so it'll all be good.. Then I'll jump on my Cruise at 250 Test and 10mg Halo ED.. I'll be BEASTIN!


----------



## Saney (Dec 3, 2010)

ALRIGHTY!!! Wipe the dust from this gay thread cause here I be Nigglets

Flat Press: 235x8, 240x7, 245x5, 280x2, 285x1 (New Max)

Incline DB Press: 80x10, 80x10, 85x6

Cross Over: 90x10, 90x10, 95x10

Skull's: 95x10, 95x10, 100x10

Tri-Exten: 110x6, 115x6, 120x9


*Been on IronMag's Super-DMZ for 7days @ 20mg and it's fucking nice!!!*

Tren E 150 E3D, Sust450 E5D.. Feeling good my niggs, feeling good!


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 3, 2010)

pic or gtfo


----------



## Saney (Dec 3, 2010)

Fine!!


----------



## Saney (Dec 5, 2010)

Still no pics!!! i need to charge my Camera yo

However, i did SFBack today.. just a few dead lifts, some pullups, Lat Downs, some Rows, and upper back rows.. fell asleep and woke up to sfw and didn't feel so great... 

Still nothing from the Tren as of yet, i'm using UncleZ's Tren and hopefully its good. also using Super-DMZ Rx and Sust 450 from GenX..

I need the Night sweats to start and i need my fucking Dbol from HardBody1 to come in so i get my water weight up!!

thinking of throwing in some Deca @ 200mg EW just for added Big'ness on this cycle.. but who knows


----------



## Saney (Dec 11, 2010)

mhm


----------



## Saney (Mar 2, 2011)

WTF!!! I can't get past 300lbs on the bench.. 295 Check, 300 failure..

Is this because i'm on cruise mode and dieting at the same time??

Current weight: 218lbs


HELP ME!


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 3, 2011)

218lbs? nb!


----------



## Saney (Mar 3, 2011)

Yea.. Well i reweighed myself, and i'm at 220lbs after a huge night of eating.. But 220lbs isn't too bad.


----------



## Saney (Mar 7, 2011)

It's official. My scale no longer works.. I need to buy another 

Anyhow, i'm in the low 220's anyhow so i'm good..


But since i've been on the cruise, my strength is shitty.. i can only get 275lbs on the bench up twice.. i'm such a turd!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 8, 2011)

got your next abuser planned?


----------



## Saney (Mar 8, 2011)

Yea..  750 Test, 600 EQ, and 75mg Suspension Pre-w/o

20 weeks long.. Kick start with 30mg Superdrol

Eat everything and become HOOOOGE!


----------



## Saney (Mar 8, 2011)

If DRSE comes through, i'm looking to raise the test to 1g


----------



## Saney (Mar 8, 2011)

Couple Pics that will give you a chubby if your into Muscle Bears <3


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 9, 2011)

you shaved the back but not the front?


----------



## Saney (Mar 9, 2011)

Just shaved the front right after the pics were taken.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 10, 2011)

looking lean man, need moar Gears!


----------



## Saney (Mar 11, 2011)

More Gears Just arrived! Thanks to Euro-King!


----------



## Saney (Mar 12, 2011)

So i did a nice little leg session today.

Squats: 225x10, 235x10, 245x10 (PR)

Leg Extension: 160x10x2, 160x7 failure 

Leg Curls: 100x10, 105x10x 110x8 failure 


Thats it.. small but i'm happy about moving up in weight with the squats.. I never thought i'd be this high with my shitty chicken legs.


----------



## Saney (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## Hench (Mar 16, 2011)

Looking good man!

Try adding walking lunges to your leg routine, my squat numbers increased quite a bit once I started hammering the lunges.


----------



## Saney (Mar 16, 2011)

walking Lunges huh? Might try it


----------



## SFW (Mar 26, 2011)

Liar, no you wont. you dont even train! in fact, this journal is a farse and these are his before pics.


----------



## Saney (Mar 26, 2011)

Lol


----------



## Saney (Jul 3, 2011)

Haven't posted in this fucking thing in forever..

my left elbow joint feels like shit... it hurts more around where the bicep is but close to the bending joint... i'm not sure why.. just lots of stress i guess


Anyhow, I've been lifting heavier lately. Bench Press is up to 315, Squats are at 275, and Dead lifts are at 385 (which i just finished doing today)

And now i'm tan as shit... all ya'll be hate'in


Gears


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 3, 2011)

are you bulking or cutting?


----------



## Kathybird (Jul 3, 2011)

Lookin' good honey.


----------



## Saney (Jul 3, 2011)

idk what im doing..


thanks kathy


----------



## SFW (Jul 3, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> are you bulking or cutting?


 
Bulking on Odd days, full fledged fasting on even days. And he attempts to max lift every 36 hrs.


----------



## Saney (Jul 4, 2011)

SFW said:


> Bulking on Odd days, full fledged fasting on even days. And he attempts to max lift every 36 hrs.



Thanks for Clearing that up for me.


----------



## Saney (Jul 4, 2011)

Tomorrow (Tuesday) I plan on doing some more heavy squats. Starting at 275 and hopefully moving up to 295 with sets of 3.

I should be able to do it since my legs have been doing pretty well lately. And healing very fast (thank you gears).


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 4, 2011)

What about the cheque drops goddamit?


----------



## Saney (Jul 4, 2011)

I don't know where to get them


----------



## Saney (Jul 5, 2011)

Did my squats again today!!

275 x 3, 280 x 3, 285 x 3, 290 x 3, 295 x 5

Then I did some follow up leg extensions so I get extra Jerked


----------



## Saney (Jul 9, 2011)

Did some chest today... I officially gave up on Heavy Bench Presses.. My left elbow is fucked up pretty good.. Nothing that won't heal, but in bad shape.

So I did lots of high rep sets (something i haven't done in a while) and got a great workout. Super pumps and all. Felt great. I'll continue doing high reps/light weight until my arm heals.. Yes i'll also only be doing chest once a week. Other workouts i'll do whenever i can.


----------



## Saney (Jul 10, 2011)

Yay! Mr. Sloot hit a new Personal Record with deadlifts today!!!!

135 x 6, 225 x 3, 315 x 1, 385x 1, 405 x 1   Yay!

The only thing was, when I was doing the 405, the weight was starting to come out of my hand... I need to continue working on my hand strength so I can keep going up.. Because I thought I could have done more.. just didn't want any bad accidents so I didn't go any further


----------



## Saney (Jul 10, 2011)

Jerked & Tan

I also have a nice picture of my booty, but i'll only be sending that to Mr. Prince


----------



## Saney (Jul 11, 2011)

I've been feeling absolutely horrible and Because of this, I'm ending my cycle early. I feel like the Tren is kicking my ass..

So i have about 15mls of Tren E left over and I need to use something less harsh.. like Winny or Primo

I'm not sure what to do.. maybe someone can suggest me a good cycle thats strong but slightly less harsh than Tren E at 500mg EW


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 12, 2011)

3g test EW




or




GTFO


----------



## SFW (Jul 12, 2011)

> maybe someone can suggest me a good cycle thats strong but slightly less harsh than Tren E at 500mg EW


LMAO lower the dose, dick. 350/wk

You cant handle 500 wk...either can i.


----------



## Saney (Jul 12, 2011)

FUCK BOTH YOU NIGGERS!

i'll never stop! 

Actually, i think i found out what my problem was.. I wasn't drinking but 20oz of water everyday and i got extremely dehydrated.. super migraines which were very much like hangovers... so fuck that.. i'm drinking tons of water again.. but i'm gonna cut my cals just a tad bit so i can drop a little weight..


Goal is 210lbs!


----------



## CG (Jul 12, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> FUCK BOTH YOU NIGGERS!
> 
> i'll never stop!
> 
> ...



20oz a day? Id fucking die. Impressive you've managed to survive on that!

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saney (Jul 12, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> 20oz a day? Id fucking die. Impressive you've managed to survive on that!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk



yea.. i finally got a major non-alcohol hang over because of it..

i'm drinking 40oz with my breakfast this morning alone!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 12, 2011)

SFW said:


> LMAO lower the dose, dick. 350/wk
> 
> You cant handle 500 wk...either can i.



yeah, 400/wk is too much for me. Tren is the devil's gears.


----------



## CG (Jul 12, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> yea.. i finally got a major non-alcohol hang over because of it..
> 
> i'm drinking 40oz with my breakfast this morning alone!



shit. my breakfast is 34 oz of water, some bcaa's and some eaa's/ side dish is 50mcg t3 and 60mcg clen lol


----------



## Saney (Jul 12, 2011)

Holy shit thats a crazy Breakfast grant..


Anyway, I did some squats. 295lbs was my Personal Best.

So I started at that number: 295x4, 300x4, 305x4, 315x4

So there ya have it, 315 is my new Personal best!!


Who's proud of me?


----------



## CG (Jul 12, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Holy shit thats a crazy Breakfast grant..
> 
> 
> Anyway, I did some squats. 295lbs was my Personal Best.
> ...



Lol thanks. And nice work bro, seeing as you work your legs only once in a while eh? Lol

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saney (Jul 12, 2011)

umm, at least once a week.. but from what i've read, thats plenty


----------



## CG (Jul 12, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> umm, at least once a week.. but from what i've read, thats plenty



My bad bro. Kep killin it

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saney (Jul 12, 2011)

Gay ass tapa-talk browsing, Meat gargling, nut shuffling, NB!


----------



## CG (Jul 12, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Gay ass tapa-talk browsing, Meat gargling, nut shuffling, NB!



Listen here you tren raging, test susp hating dehydrated NB!

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saney (Jul 13, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Listen here you tren raging, test susp hating dehydrated NB!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk



Lol Reps!


----------



## Saney (Jul 14, 2011)

I mean, you're at a low stage in life when you can only rep 95lb DB's 12 times in every set... Am I the lowest weight pusher?


----------



## SFW (Jul 14, 2011)

> *Sanesloot's Journey to -BIG- Status*




* 
*
​


----------



## Saney (Jul 15, 2011)

SFW said:


> *
> *
> ​



Have another seizure yet?


----------



## Saney (Jul 18, 2011)

If anyone remembers, I started taking it easy on my bench days because my left elbow was hurting like a mofo. 

But last week it started feeling much better and I bought a brace for extra support.

So when I did bench day Saturday, I still managed to push 315 for 1.  I really hope the healing process continues and i can push 325 next time. If not, i'm giving my Gears away to Al


----------



## Saney (Jul 18, 2011)

OK!!!!

Did some squats today. Last week my Personal Best was 315 x 4..

So this week I kinda easily hit 350lbs x 3


Who's proud of me?


----------



## CG (Jul 18, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> OK!!!!
> 
> Did some squats today. Last week my Personal Best was 315 x 4..
> 
> ...



Holy shit! Way to go brother

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saney (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank you!!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 18, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> OK!!!!
> 
> Did some squats today. Last week my Personal Best was 315 x 4..
> 
> ...


 
4" squats do not count


----------



## Saney (Jul 19, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> 4" squats do not count



I dont think I'm doing only 4 inches


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 19, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> I dont think I'm doing only 4 inches


 
The spotter only has a 4" cock


----------



## Saney (Jul 19, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> The spotter only has a 4" cock



Afraid I might have to replace you with a new spotter.


I can take a video of it if you guys don't think i'm going low enough


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 19, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Afraid I might have to replace you with a new spotter.
> 
> 
> I can take a video of it if you guys don't think i'm going low enough


 
I am only an e-spotter


----------



## CG (Jul 19, 2011)

Sloot, did you run precision's mt2??? How'd it work on yer pale ass????

ANSWER ME GDI!

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saney (Jul 20, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Sloot, did you run precision's mt2??? How'd it work on yer pale ass????
> 
> ANSWER ME GDI!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk



It worked good. Very Legit Product


----------



## CG (Jul 20, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> It worked good. Very Legit Product





good. im tired of my guinea wop-dego woman bitchin cuz im pale. unjerked and not too desierable is ok w/her tho


----------



## Saney (Jul 20, 2011)

lol


----------



## Saney (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey everyone!!!

I hit a new Personal Record on the Bench Press.. 325!!!!!

my small workout consisted of BB Press: 135x20, 225x10, 275x6, 295x3, 315x1, 325x1, 330x0

Then DB Press: 80x10x2, 80x12

But i'm happy!


oh and i did all my benching without a spotter


----------



## Saney (Jul 25, 2011)

Did some Heavy Squats and decided to throw in some Light Weight Front Squats for reps..

Heavy Squat: 350x3, 355x3, 365x2

Front Squats: 135x10x3 (Ass to Grass)


----------



## Hell (Jul 25, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Hey everyone!!!
> 
> I hit a new Personal Record on the Bench Press.. 325!!!!!
> /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Saney (Jul 25, 2011)

Hell said:


> Hell yea man........You will be hitting *350* before you know it!!



???


----------



## Saney (Aug 3, 2011)

All my workouts have been going great!!!

Bench Press is up to 335lbs, Squat is up to 365, and Dead lifts are at 415.

But today i switched up from Heavy Squats to sets of 10. went as high as 275 x 10 (last set) and felt great! My goal is to squat 315 x 10... so hopefully i can achieve that goal within a reasonable amount of time.. 

However, i did start cruising so my gains will definitely slow down if not stop all together, kind of a bummer, but i'll just cruise for a little while... then I'll run a nice Cutting cycle.. As of right now I changed my dieting.. i'm keeping the carbs very low.. but still eating lots of meats and Vegetables. 

Anyhow, that is the update to my workout. and fuck you prince, you small, non-squatting pussy


----------



## jagbender (Aug 3, 2011)

what do you cruise @


----------



## Saney (Aug 3, 2011)

right now i'm shooting 200 Test E every 5 days.. and at the moment shooting 200 EQ with it until it runs out.. and i'm still finishing up my Anadrol at 50mgs ED.. lol a bit silly, but i only have a few days left of that as well..

and I hate cruising long... so maybe soon i'll do some Winny with 300 Test EW and cut up some more


----------



## Saney (Aug 11, 2011)

Yay! 425lb Dead Lift for 1!  Then followed up by 315lbs x 10!!

Both are Personal Bests for me


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 11, 2011)

good work


----------



## jagbender (Aug 11, 2011)

Nice deads


----------



## Saney (Aug 27, 2011)

8-27-11 228lbs In Cutting Mode. Lowered Calories. under 3k every day.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 27, 2011)

. . is that a dildo and a pair of panties on the bed?


----------



## Saney (Aug 28, 2011)

Good eye!


----------

